# **Official 2017 Muskegon Wastewater Thread**



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

As of 1pm, we talked to Nik Kalejs, the Wildlife Biologist at the Muskegon State Game Area Office and he said....

"I met with the new farm manager at the Wastewater, and we drove around and looked at the fields. Based on that , we should have around 50 positions available for Tuesday, so we will be open next Tuesday. *Tuesday, October 17 *is the official Wastewater managed hunt opener. Most of the fields will be hay fields, but not all of the hay will be open until a little later (last cuts, new seedings, etc.). We will also have the bean fields, unless they are tilling or re-seeding a field." 

He also said unless we get a ton of rain, the corn should hopefully be earlier this year to come off.

Here is a link to the DNR website for those of you who haven't hunted there
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-283174--,00.html

Also, please make sure and stop by opening day, as we will have a table set up handing out snacks and be sure to grab a handful of our decals FOR FREE!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

PS---What's the roll call like....who all will be there opening day?


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

This is good to hear, as of early this morning, the rumor I was hearing was that it might not open on Tuesday. My crew and I will be there for the draw. I think I have only missed opening morning draw once in the last 20+years.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Another opener, another year, another battle for the duck title with goosemanrdk. LOL!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Another opener, another year, another battle for the duck title with goosemanrdk. LOL!


I get full credit for any ducks shot when we hunt together. lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Missing the opener due to customer run off. Can't afford to burn a vacation day on speculation of when it will open, and can't take one short notice when there's about $4m in tooling we want to get approved and paid.

If I hunt with neither of you, who wants to claim my ducks?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

From my earlier post:

Unless noted, I either didn't see the field, or it's hay:

Beans: Gap between 43/46, 33, 35, 25, 18, 6, 7, 8. 

Corn: South half of 51, 50 (new gravel drive), 47, 34, 3, 4, 14, 19, 20, 22, 23.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> If I hunt with neither of you, who wants to claim my ducks?


Dibs!


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

anyone have room for a single?
I can bring have 5 dozen sleeper silos


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just saw on the news....potential for 5 inches of rain between now and Sunday night in some areas of West Michigan....could be a real interesting opener maybe if some puddles get to forming in the fields.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/Lakeeffect...620751755093/1650147911702362/?type=3&theater


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

We can't get there until sat the 21st, there will be an afternoon hunt that day, correct?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, but probably no donuts.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Is the managed/draw area all fields or is there some water too?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Fields. A couple have puddles, but not all the time. After this weekend I'd be looking to the usual wet spots.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm assuming a place like that you'll need far more field decoys than I can slide by my wife at this point in time?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No. The zones are huge, and you can scout in advance and figure out what ones the birds are using. Without close neighbors and being in the field they are coming to it doesn't take as many decoys to seal the deal. I walked out with a near limit with one spinner, a bag of silhouettes, and my 20 pump.


----------



## linusvpelt (Nov 16, 2012)

No floodings. There are a couple Swails / wet depressions in fields and several fields along ditches but there is only one field where you can actually hunt the ditch.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck to everyone today!


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

It’s a long shot, but I’m going to take it. Is anyone looking to add an adult to a group with a youth for this Saturday. It looks like I’m hunting solo this weekend and I don’t want to drive to the WW as a solo and have to pick after 2 drawings go by. I’m more than willing to haul decoys and do what it takes for you to not regret letting me join your party. I have my own lay out and all other gear.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I know one zone for sure, possibly three that will be on the board tomorrow after the draw and have solid chances to work birds. Got a couple others I'll be giving a hard look at while scouting tonight.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just watched a dozen mallards circle geese in a field for five minutes before four split off and landed and the rest blew away. Oh boy. Two weeks in and we're crouton stale in good weather...


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

As of right now I’m heading there by myself. Is anyone else going solo, or have room for another guy in your party? Doesn’t have to be party in the youth draw, but I would really like to avoid drawing after 2 drawings have gone through.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Draw one this morning. Set up in goose poo. Missed one chance to shoot early, then missed a long shot. Had a woodie blow through; that's a first in over 20 years up there. And that was it. First blank there since 2011. Off for $1 margaritas at Applebee's with the wife to stew this one over a bit.

Six birds checked in this am when we checked in and most had given up by then. Don't get it, great weather, 300 birds in my zone last night. Two parties this afternoon, both went to the zone we were in, hope it pans out for them. Time for an upland trip?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Picking up decoys and we see something way up in the sky settling into our zone. Purple star balloon. That's a first.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Drew 2nd to last in the non-youth draw. After the first half hour had two Drake singles do it exactly how you want about 15 minutes apart from each other. Thought it was gonna be a killer morning but every duck we worked after that would circle about a dozen times before either landing WAY outside of us or just bailing all together. Could've had some geese that wanted into the zone bad if we had our Mojo's on remotes.


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Nothing working for us this morning either, if our zone partners would have turned off their mojo at some point things may have turned out different. 
I also thought the weather was perfect for a good day, just didn’t pan out.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I drove through there yesterday afternoon. I expected to see a lot more action. I guess ND spoiled me.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Guess now I understand what's happening, south of you guys is loaded with mallards all of a sudden. State and private land both.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheap spinner remote, a toggle switch and 15' of brown lamp cord from the hardware store and you're good to go and set up a great way to trip getting out of the blinds.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Cheap spinner remote, a toggle switch and 15' of brown lamp cord from the hardware store and you're good to go and set up a great way to trip getting out of the blinds.


Interesting. How does it work exactly?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Take the leads off the switch on the spinny and wire them to the lamp cord. Wire the toggle or push button switch the the other end (you may be able to reuse the spinny switch removed from the decoy). I soldered everything due to rain. I loop the Eire around my arm and throw the loop over the spinny to pack up. Mine are actually 30' on one and 75' on the other, but that's a pain.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Very cool. May have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Draw one this morning. Set up in goose poo. Missed one chance to shoot early, then missed a long shot. Had a woodie blow through; that's a first in over 20 years up there. And that was it. First blank there since 2011. Off for $1 margaritas at Applebee's with the wife to stew this one over a bit.
> 
> Six birds checked in this am when we checked in and most had given up by then. Don't get it, great weather, 300 birds in my zone last night. Two parties this afternoon, both went to the zone we were in, hope it pans out for them. Time for an upland trip?


We set up in goose poo too. Didn't work out very well for us either. I am not surprised at the current mallard situation, almost 200 killed in the first week(I'd be scared after getting shot at that much), went from warm to cold overnight(thus not a lot of new birds) and all of the rain has a ton of spots now open for the birds. Hopefully things will change this week.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

No reports from this weekend?


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Tuesday anything I saw flying went directly east. Think I only heard 2 shots all morning. We picked up our blinds around 1045 and walked to rig road. Only to turn around and see a small flock cupped on our spread.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Two scouting trips by the crew lead to us hunting elsewhere, and those trips weren't any better.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Anyone need a vet or 2 for Veterans Preference Drawing on Saturday? Or is everyone heading to Todd farms for opener?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Fennville is usually youth only on the opener.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Fennville youth only Saturday Sunday will be a zoo but anyone can hunt Sunday.


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

Highball28 said:


> Fennville youth only Saturday Sunday will be a zoo but anyone can hunt Sunday.


a zoo for sure. thinking 100+ parties..


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

What we saw today


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

How many parties?


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

TNL said:


> How many parties?


4, and they drew in order


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Seriously? That's nuts!

I would expect they would be on the afternoon feed by now. It just might be an off year, what with water everywhere, not much corn on the unit, and a sluggish migration. Hopefully the NW blow late this week freshens things up a bit.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

TNL said:


> Seriously? That's nuts!
> 
> I would expect they would be on the afternoon feed by now. It just might be an off year, what with water everywhere, not much corn on the unit, and a sluggish migration. Hopefully the NW blow late this week freshens things up a bit.


Been a little show around there, last tues nothing killed. Need some fresh birds. Everything seems to be heading to local farms instead.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

All vets in the PM draw or coming in from the AM draw from 11 to about 11:30, my crew is coming from across the state for the PM hunt and we're doing dinner on the deck after we draw. Nothing fancy, but you're welcome to join us for a free lunch. Just drop a note here so I know how much food to pack.

Figure since we're probably not going to kill anything based on the reports, at least we'll slam out a spread and then nap after pigging out.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Ahh yes...I have taken part in the lunch on the deck with FBD and Waterfowler 83...and Grundy! 

Enjoy boys...and hopefully the birds will cooperate later that day.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone got some snowy owl decoys I can borrow? Or how crappy is the weather north of us?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 280234


Did you make a pie out of the snowy owl?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No, they migrate and are too stringy. I like the spotted owls for pies.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Jduck was kind enough to join us so we could take a Veteran's draw. Ended up getting the zone we wanted, a field that had both ducks and geese Friday night. Lots of ducks at dark.

Well, we never worked a goose. And we shot a lot of ducks, almost all before three pm. Lots of big flocks coming out, but they would not close. Still pretty cool to see 100+ mallards circling, and circling, and circling. But on the singles and small flocks that piled in, we made it happen.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks FBD for the invite to join your party. Was pretty incredible watching all those ducks work the field like they did


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Only got one picture yesterday. No hero shot afterwards; too busy picking up and hiking out. Way out. Way, way, way out.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We went for the Saturday PM veterans draw and of course got drawn 3rd out of 3. LOL Took a good spot with great neighbors who also let the birds work. The geese didn't like the way I was setup so I moved the ducks to the south side. But the only chance we had on geese was on the backside of our corn strip and the wife wasn't sure they were close enough for her 20 ga. And we couldn't shoot over her. Ducks worked from 3-4pm and we got 2 chances and bagged one Drake Mallard. Still a great day in the field. FBD thanks for the help in the draw and the lunch. Steve


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So no one got sick from my cooking? Glad to say after a pile of yogurt and several Powerades I'd good enough to crawl into work this morning and catch up. I honestly don't remember much after pointing the Jeep south Saturday night. 

So the question is, do I head up tomorrow AM stand by and hope that there's enough zones to get something decent single, as I'm sure some board scouter will snap up our zone even though we blew it up pretty well, or should I be responsible and start with the two week drudgery of raking my massive lawn before it rains, again?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, and for the record, the crew that took 35 Saturday night and said "good luck killing anything, we're skybusters" or something to that effect as they left. Well, not a single bird worked anywhere close enough to 35 to see if they were joking or dead serious. Don't need that kind of crowd at Muskegon. If I want that, I'll hunt Fennville.


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Sat. Am veterans hunt. Had to work a little bit for them but managed to get them to commit after a couple circles.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a well earned pile of tough birds.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A well laundered source has told me of a group hunting tonight. RAP and local CO notified with plate number. Love to hear that conversation. Right up there with the kids in the Honda jump shooting the ditches, the guys who threatened to beat us f down for being in their zone (we weren't, they were list, and stupid) and the guys who thought the wired and posted pond was part of zone 50.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

The thread is dead bro....


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

rcleofly said:


> The thread is dead bro....


Yep, since it's been closed for birds due to deer season.


----------



## Remmy800 (Dec 2, 2017)

anyone hunting there tomorrow have an open spot? i am fairly new to the managed areas and havent hunted the WW yet. just thought i would check.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's my second can holder of the year taking a wild ride on Lake Michigan this afternoon. Ended up drawing 9/8 and the two fields we wanted went early, so we bailed and went our separate ways. Ended up 2/3 before it got way too heavy for the 14', lost a big laker and released a small steelhead and a brown. St eelie ran the boat and we thought he was gone until he jumped to eye level 10' out.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

See many divers? What port we will be on the big water tomorrow


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No comment. Smack me around in a couple posts then want info. SMH


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha good entertainment! right to the point lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Posted a report about Grand Haven fishing ithis spring and he contradicted my results and pretty much flagrantly made me look like a liar. I didn't forget that.

I'll light up people on this site, but I don't come back and ask them for help later.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha. Your a joke dude. Good luck setting that full spread of coppers riggers amd divers in under 5 min. All i did is say you must be the best in the world at it. Obviously in your head you are. Joke!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 283677
> Here's my second can holder of the year taking a wild ride on Lake Michigan this afternoon. Ended up drawing 9/8 and the two fields we wanted went early, so we bailed and went our separate ways. Ended up 2/3 before it got way too heavy for the 14', lost a big laker and released a small steelhead and a brown. St eelie ran the boat and we thought he was gone until he jumped to eye level 10' out.


I haven't seen an Invader downrigger reel in years, since I had them on my Sea Nymph 14' in the late '80s!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Different thread, but yeah, your character not to mention lack of mastery of grammar and English, is showing through pretty well. I posted a report about Grand Haven and not catching anything and not seeing any nets flying, and you said plenty of fish were caught. Funny then most boats and pier fisherman left at 7 that night.

Also I saw we aim for a minute a line while setting in tournaments, and usually can made that happen. Deploy the long lines at 4-5 mph while the dipsies trickle out on drag and one guy on each rigger. Easily put out a nine rod spread in nine minutes.

Those Invaders were made in Holland then I got them off EBay from New York and brought them back home. Before they closed up for good, they were operating out of the back of a bowling alley in Hudsonville.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Different thread, but yeah, your character not to mention lack of mastery of grammar and English, is showing through pretty well. I posted a report about Grand Haven and not catching anything and not seeing any nets flying, and you said plenty of fish were caught. Funny then most boats and pier fisherman left at 7 that night.
> 
> Also I saw we aim for a minute a line while setting in tournaments, and usually can made that happen. Deploy the long lines at 4-5 mph while the dipsies trickle out on drag and one guy on each rigger. Easily put out a nine rod spread in nine minutes.
> 
> Those Invaders were made in Holland then I got them off EBay from New York and brought them back home. Before they closed up for good, they were operating out of the back of a bowling alley in Hudsonville.


Sad, they were a really well-made product. I sold all but one of mine to my old fishing partner and neighbor who outfitted his 18' with them. Yes, they are all still in use, although he was able to get boom extensions fabricated for two of them. Other than that, everything is still OEM!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

You cant even keep up with your own lies idiot lol. Doesnt matter to me. Theres a reason ive heard so much good about you lol. English was wonderful being i was justt getting up to go pound a limit of lontails. Just because you dont catch fish doesnt mean nobody does. Your not the gteatest thing to hit the water. And you said whole spread in 5 min. Not 9 in 9 lol. Change her on up kev. Good job lol.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Well this has gone gay....


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Sad, they were a really well-made product. I sold all but one of mine to my old fishing partner and neighbor who outfitted his 18' with them. Yes, they are all still in use, although he was able to get boom extensions fabricated for two of them. Other than that, everything is still OEM!!"

I run my Subtroll on one off the stern of the 22' as the wire guides on the Walker's ate up the coating on the cable. $400 Subtroll off a $30 garage sale rigger.

Scouting tonight will make the choice on MWW or Shiawasee tomorrow. Would like to get one more hunt there before it locks up, soon.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

As for what I posted:

"In a tournament our bogey is one minute per rod for set up even if fishing 70-120' down. Usually we'll have two boards working out on their own, a diver working out on drag, and be setting riggers all at once."

"One of the charters I observed for had a 5 minute bogey with 4 guys setting the rods and he ran 6 mph until the coppers were out. It was pretty amazing to watch them all tear into it as the first lures were over the back as the boat was coming off plane."

So, who's lying? I copied these verbatim from the thread. Not sure if there's a comprehension issue or a memory issue, but I can't wait to hear you dispute this.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You *can't* even keep up with your own lies idiot lol. * Doesn't *matter to me. *There's* a reason I'*ve* heard so much good about you lol. English was wonderful being *I* was *just* getting up to go pound a limit of *long tails*. Just because you *don't* catch fish *doesn't* mean nobody does. * You're* not the *greatest* thing to hit the water. You said whole spread in 5 *minutes, not* 9 in 9 lol. Change her on up kev. Good job lol.

lol you're awake now?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay then. Not sure what any of ^^that^^ has to do the MWW, but to each his own.

So, who's going out tomorrow? It's the last Tuesday they'll be open for ducks and geese, plus we have some weather coming in. Finally! Gale warning in effect until Weds at 4am - winds west at daybreak up to 40 knots. Yeehah!


----------

